# Please advise-Dermatology



## Jackie Cruz (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm looking for any documentation that anyone may have regarding the use of 
the DX code 238.2.  This can be billed with 11100 without waiting for the pathology report.  Do you agree?

All Shaves (11300-11312), Excisions (11400-11600) must be coding off of the pathology report.

Please advise.  Any input or info on this information would be very much appreciated.  Mostly the use of 238.2.

Thank you,
Jackie CPC, CDC


----------



## thompsonsyl (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,

I found an article/link that addresses your code, it's only a start but I thought it might help.  

http://www.skinandaging.com/article/399


----------

